# EU (Romania) and Canadian citizen with Canadian family



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello everybody,
I have double citizenship as above while my other family members (wife and daughters) are Canadian citizens. We intend to resettle in Portugal and it is very unclear to us what we have to do - do my family members need a visa? can we just move to Portugal and apply there for family reunification?
I checked at Who needs a visa and it says:

_Third-country nationals are required to hold a long stay visa to enter and stay in Portugal for over 90 days.
The following citizens are exempt from that obligation:_

_European Union Member State citizen;_
_State party to the European Economic Area Agreement, or a third-countries with whom the EU has signed freedom of movement agreements;_
_Family members of portuguese citizens or foreign nationals included above._
The SEF website also says:
*RESIDENCE CARD *
_*FOR A THIRD-COUNTRY NATIONAL 
WHO IS A FAMILY MEMBER OF CITIZEN OF UE/EEA/SWITZERLAND 
[Cartão de Residência]*


*What do I need to...*
The Residence Card [Cartão de Residência] is the document that formalizes the right of residence in Portugal and must be applied for by third country family members of EU/EEA/Switzerland citizens that remain in Portugal for a period exceeding three months.

The right of entry, permanence and residence in Portugal covers the citizens of the European Union (EU), of the European Economic Area (EEA), Principality of Andorra and of Switzerland, as well as their respective family members. Family members of third country nationals, who reside abroad and intend to enter Portuguese Territory, must hold a valid passport and, some times, under the European Union Legislation are required to hold a visa. Consequently, before their trip they must go to a Portuguese consular post / consular mission with a view to be informed of the necessary requirements to enter national territory.

*Who may apply?*
Third-Country nationals who are family members of the European Union, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway, Principality of Andorra and Switzerland, of the following categories:
1. Spouse;
2. Relatives in the descending line under 21 years old; _


So I don't need a visa as a citizen of Romania, and my family members apparently also don't need a visa.
So - which way to go? Apply for residency visas for my family in Canada before departure? Move to Portugal and apply from there at SEF?... It is all really confusing.
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated...
Thank you,
Cristian


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Not confusing at all, you got all the info.

You need to apply for CRUE at local Camara in Portugal and then make appointment with SEF to issue residency cards for your family.

You and your family dont need any kind of visa, just make sure you present yourself all together at border control in Portugal.

You have all this info at www.sef.pt .


----------



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Not confusing at all, you got all the info.
> 
> You need to apply for CRUE at local Camara in Portugal and then make appointment with SEF to issue residency cards for your family.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's exactly what I thought after going through the info on the SEF website and many other places, and that is what the Consulate of Portugal in Vancouver just confirmed yesterday, after initially insisting that my family members needed visas.

Regarding the CRUE (Certificado do Registo de Cidadão da União Europeia), does anybody have a link to a template or sample of a statement on the honour that I have financial resources? And does it have to be in Portuguese, or can it be in English?
Thank you
Cristian


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Most Camara have their own CRUE form, google their home page and search for CRUE form on their site.


----------



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Most Camara have their own CRUE form, google their home page and search for CRUE form on their site.


I tried to find such form on the website of the Camara Municipal in Porto, but no luck. Anybody in Porto who may know more about this?...
Thanks a lot.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

To be on the safe side I would recommend to have this in Portuguese, not everyone in the CM wants to understand or speak English. When I registered I had to bring proof of living here and my employment contract which already was in Portuguese. Also make sure that you have as many papers as possible notarized and with an Apostile when you go to SEF, at least for those documents that are from outside the EU (for instance a marriage certificate)


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

This is Porto's official information website, couldnt see form, but maybe its issued at application:




__





Registo de cidadão comunitário SEF







portaldomunicipe.cm-porto.pt






https://portaldomunicipe.cm-porto.pt/documents/20122/35772/Suporte+informativo+SEF_portugues_2021_08_04.pdf/383137c9-5354-4621-2657-a4942cee386a?t=1628168675143



You got good advice from hktoportugal. This is Portugal, dont expect documentation in anything but Portuguese.
Try to learn Portuguese asap, it will make your life much easier.


----------



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> This is Porto's official information website, couldnt see form, but maybe its issued at application:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no worries, there, after a year and a half since I started learning Portuguese I can read and understand pretty much everything, speak and write fairly well, bit of a problem still with oral comprehension because of the lack of training. 
I was wondering, when I go to SEF for kids' residency cards, do I need to have certified translations of their birth certificates? (they are in English, issued in Canada)


----------

